# My new cage :D



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, I finally fell victim to the Ferret Nation craze that's sweeping the rattie world . I hadn't planned on getting this cage for close to another year, but it became available at a price I couldn't resist. I have NO regrets about buying it, it's a fabulous cage!

We'll start with my old cage, a Martins R-695










And the new cage ...










It's really bare because I wasn't planning on getting it, so I had no shelf liners or large hammocks made. i've spent the last few days sewing like crazy, so I'll get some pictures after the next cage cleaning :wink:.


----------



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

WOW, both of your cages are AMAZING! I'm trying to save up money to get the Martin's R695... I can't wait till I have enough!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow! Very Nice!


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

very nice. where did you find it? i noticed alot of people with that cage and i want one!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I got mine at a local petstore, but if you look on ebay under "Feret Nation" you can find them too .


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks hun


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

wow thats a nice cage how much did it cost?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

well, it was normally $289 but I got it on sale for $144.50 . I've since had to cover it in aluminum screen, since Willow was small enough to escape. i'll post pictures soon .


----------



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry to be a bother, but where do you get your fleace from? and how much do you normally spend on it?

One more question, in your original cage you have those hanging fleace boxes, do you make them? (if so how did you make them, sorry if that's a big quesiton haha) and if you bought it where did you buy it.

Btw, that's an amazing cage, you have very lucky ratties.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Not a bother at all . I get my fleece at local fabric stores, and keep my eye out for sales. Often times I can get a meter (a little more than a yard) for $4 CND. The shelf liners in the new cage I got at the dollar store of (you guessed it) $1 each.

The cubes? I made them, yes. All you need to do is cut out six squares of your outer material and six of the inner and sew the sides together. It sounds harder than it is, really.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Come decorate my cage


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

odd question but is the bar spacing to wide for young rats? i really want one of these cages!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

The FN bar spacing is made specifically for ferrets, so yes, it is quite large. Male rats can't go in the cage until they're about 2-3 months old, while girls need to wait a couple months more than that. It's the only drawback to the Ferret Nation, honestly.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

you have the cage i want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


the double door huge one


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

all i have to say is WOW! you have an art for cage decorating! keep up the spectacular work!
=]


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

you should see her cage now if you think that is something. she's quite the industrious little hammock maker and she LOVES color...BRIGHT color.... :lol:


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

wow, you made the martins look great, and the FN look even better!  what lucky ratties you have.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, but please stop dragging up old posts.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

this cage is so cool cant wait to get my upgrade
Jess x


----------

